# CGI Wolverine Claws!



## NiGHtS (Jun 4, 2013)

So it's summer break for me down in the UK (it has been for over a month!) and i've been keeping myself busy with various film projects and animation stuff. 

Today I wanted to try out MatchMover for the first time so I thought, what with The Wolverine only round the corner I may as well give myself some Wolvy claws!

 

I know it's not long! And before anyone says, I didn't have them sheath/unsheath because I felt it was necessary to grasp the concept and method of MatchMoving and compositing CG objects into live footage, so maybe next time?  (Unless anyone has cooler ideas!)


----------



## Rydian (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel maybe the initial framerates didn't match as the update time of the claws is more static than the movement behind it... but that's actually pretty cool.  Was this relatively-easy to do or something?  I know of the basic concept, but have never seen the workflow...


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I feel maybe the initial framerates didn't match as the update time of the claws is more static than the movement behind it... but that's actually pretty cool. Was this relatively-easy to do or something? I know of the basic concept, but have never seen the workflow...


 

Sorry for the stupidly late reply dude!

Haha, it wasn't the framerate it was actually my lazy masking that made it seem so 

The pipeline to do something like this is:

-Model and Texture Claws in Autodesk Maya.
-Shoot Live Action Video Footage.
-Matchmove live footage.
-Open Matchm'd footage into Maya
-Import claws into scene (or vice versa)
-Tweak and edit placement of objects to your liking.

That's the simplified version, it obviously has a little few steps within each step


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha yeah, it's the matching that I've never seen.  So do you just mark points in the video (that splines or something get made out of), and then export that set of splines into the 3D modeler so it knows how to animate it and give the right camera view or something?


----------

